# Severe back pain, what's best to take? Start 3rd ivf in two weeks!



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm hoping for a bit of advice please!

I've had a bad chest infection and barking cough which my Dr wouldn't give me anything for.  However, the coughing has put such a strain on my back which I think has resulted in a protruding disc and the pain is horrendous!  I can bearly move!  I only think this because the exact same thing happened to me last year and an MRI scan on my back showed this to be the case (had also had terrible chest infection and barking cough then too which I am sure caused the disc protrusion!)  My back is a week spot anyway and usually flares up when stressed anyway.

Last time I had to postpone starting out Second ivf because of the severe pain I was in, and I'm worried that because of the concoction of drugs I was on over the course of the 8 weeks of pain (diclofenac, codeine, tramadol, paracetamol) that this had an impact on me only having one follicle/one egg at EC when we eventually got started?

I can't believe the same chest infection and back pain is back again just before we are about to start our third cycle, this is the worst possible timing   I know I won't be able to go ahead with starting if the pain continues but I don't want to postpone because I know my time is running out and we were told we needed to take our third chance ASAP!  I'm therefore wondering what is best to take for both my chest and my back pain? I've read ibuprofen and diclofenac are not to be taken if you are trying to conceive? Is there anything else I can take? 

I'm debating whether to go to the walk in centre but going off last time (and a trip to A&E) I know they won't really do anything for either my chest or back as despite the agony I was in last time, they just sent me home!  I do have physio but with it being the Easter weekend she's not available. Feeling rather sorry for myself    and would be grateful for any advice?

Thank you, Emma x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the chest infection and ongoing back pain. Do you have pain killers available at home to take? Sounds like you will need your back looked at in the longer term, if this has happened again. Have you made another appointment with GP about it? If not I'd suggest you do this.

In terms of pain killers I'd recommend taking paracetamol and whatever opiod based medication you have available for as long as you need to. You can take NSAIDs for the acute pain just now but try to avoid when you are cycling.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for your reply!  

I have just been to the walk in centre and, like you, they told me to take the usual paracetamol, codeine and ibuprofen. I also have physio booked in for tomorrow as I know this is the only advice my Dr will give. Can I just clarify, I know that ibuprofen is not to be taken when pregnant and like you say I will avoid it when cycling, but is it true that taking it can impair your fertility? It says on the leaflet under special care section -  'it may make it more difficult to become pregnant'! Which in my case it's already difficult enough!   I have read that this is the case but am wondering whether you have to take it daily for several years for it to have an impact or whether me taking it this week will affect our chances of conceiving in the next month or two?!?! Sorry, probably just being overly paranoid!   

Thanks for taking the time to reply  

Emma x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Good to know that you've been seen. Hope that physio will help too   

Ibuprofen belongs to a group of drugs known as NSAIDs, they work by blocking/reducing the production of prostoglandins. There are lots of different forms of prostoglandins produced in a range of body functions. Some of them are involved in the reproductive system (a form of one of the types is used for chemical induction of labour). Although not entirely clear exactly what role they may have in ovulation, it has been noted that use of NSAIDs in women can appear to delay ovulation during a cycle. It doesn't necessarily stop ovulation or cause loss of AF and there is *no proven link with fertility issues* (the clue in the info leaflet is the use of the word 'may'), however it is advised to avoid if ttc just to be completely sure this isn't interfering in any way.

If you think about it women all over the world use ibuprofen regularily or on an intermittent basis, often to treat period pain. So women all over the world take ibuprofen and the vast majority still manage to get pregnant with no problem at all. If NSAIDs truely caused infertility they would be banned from sale or use in women 

Hope the back eases off soon


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply! I don't think I'm happy unless I'm worrying about something!    Sometimes I send myself loopy analysing every little thing!  

Back is a little better after physio thanks so hoping it's much better by the time we start treatment and hopefully won't need to worry about which pills I'm popping!  Fingers crossed  Thanks again for your help Emma x


----------

